# Transition pieces



## Outbacker (Feb 23, 2008)

I will be putting in new laminate flooring over the next week, and I have a question for you guys. I am putting the flooring down the hall, and into a bedroom off the hall. The rest of the rooms are carpet or tile off this hallway. Do I need a transition piece between this room and the hallway, or can it be a un-interrupted flow of flooring into the room?

Thanks.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 23, 2008)

Outbacker said:


> I will be putting in new laminate flooring over the next week, and I have a question for you guys. I am putting the flooring down the hall, and into a bedroom off the hall. The rest of the rooms are carpet or tile off this hallway. Do I need a transition piece between this room and the hallway, or can it be a un-interrupted flow of flooring into the room?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes you will need a transition piece everwhere  where the laminate meets another floor.


----------



## travelover (Feb 23, 2008)

Not sure why laminate is different, but in my house the hardwood floors flow continuously from room to hall to room.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 23, 2008)

travelover said:


> Not sure why laminate is different, but in my house the hardwood floors flow continuously from room to hall to room.


Laminate needs to float and have expansion spaces thats why you need transition pieces.


----------



## guyod (Feb 23, 2008)

Plus it would be really hard to start your laminate in the middle of the bedroom or hallway which ever you did first.


----------

